# He-Man Sings



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 11, 2007)

This one is old, but it still cracks me up...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=X8Nc8RCLy1s


Oh and this G.I Joe one always cracks me up too(warning this one has strong language)...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4nEupogi0Ck


----------



## jenii (Jan 11, 2007)

PORKCHOP SANDWICHES!

That's one of my favorite GI Joe ones. I also like the reggae one.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_PORKCHOP SANDWICHES!

That's one of my favorite GI Joe ones. I also like the reggae one._

 
Yeah I love that one too, and the one where the girl is skatting(sp?) in the water. LOL


----------

